# Riley's latest (ski) Edit



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Riley has been reunited with his GOPRO camera and put together this short edit from Saturday's freshies.

Couple of the camera angles are too low and he didn't have much to work with.

Also looks like he needs a faster ski partner!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkV...ew&list=UUQ6-TJirU7VCCX3Lr3EjdSQ&noredirect=1


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Niiiice, Dave and Riley!

As for a faster ski partner, was the old guy huffing and puffing?


----------

